# Norton WMI Update - full download



## leech (Sep 3, 2004)

Users of Service Pack 2 for Windows XP might have noticed problems with Norton AV and Microsoft's new Security Center. Norton have now got a patch out on Live update; however, we've managed to snag a copy that isn't bungled up with loads of other junk.


QUOTE
"I've managed to snag the WMI patch from my own PC when LiveUpdate was updating to make NAV & NIS work with the MS Security Center.
Since Symantec won't release an individual XP SP2 patch on their site to support their consumer products (they might - but who knows?), this is your best bet to getting the WMI patch without waiting for LiveUpdate to get it for you But also for people who might want to keep a copy since it's very small and update without using the net. This currently works for 2004 products, though it may work on earlier versions as well 

Product page:

QUOTE
*www.neowin.net/comments.php?category=software&id=23322



Download the Application from:

CODE
*www.neowin.net/staff/RadishTM/Norton_WMI_Update.rar


- Also available through LiveUpdate.


----------



## mariner (Sep 3, 2004)

hey it was available thru liveupdate longback !!!!


----------

